# Database Discussions > Microsoft Access >  ODBC connection Timesout....then allows connection

## DDonnachie

Hi All,

First post on your forum, so if this is in the wrong section I apologise, haven't been able to locate any help on this so far. A colleague has 'very kindly' asked me to look into this for him.

I'm using Access to access an SQL database. When I first try to connect ot the database i get - 
Connection failed 
SQLState: S1T00 
SQL Server Error 0 
[Microsoft][ODBC SQL Server Driver] Timeout expired 
click OK 
Then get asked for the server login, leave all info as is and hit OK and then I get to see my data 

Any help is appreciated folks 

Wasn't sure if this would be useful - Connection string 
ODBC;Description=Issues Log User Sec;DRIVER=SQL Server;SERVER=GBDAL11W3AS025;APP=Microsoft Office 2003;WSID=GBDAL11D1VRN61J;DATABASE=IssueLog;Truste  d_Connection=Yes

----------


## DDonnachie

OK problem resolved, issue was tracked down to a cockup in the server set-up, it wasn't authenticating Window users properly.

Isn't outsourcing fun.

----------


## Sergiy Vakshul

Hi,

I am experiencing the same behaviour. What exactly did you do to get rid of the problem?

SQL Server Properties I have:
Athentication: SQL Server and Windows

SQL Server Network Utility, Enabled protocols: Named Pipes, TCP/IP

----------

